# 11-12 Ryde307's Picture Thread



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

So I had another picture thread that got off topic so here is a new one some of these pics have been posted some new ones.
These are from last year.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

More









Picking up new toolcat this year









Freshly Washed


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Salt delivery









Couple things lined up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice equipment and great looking shop, have a good season!!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not our shop. I wish. My business partner and myself along with some employees are firefighters and that is the fire station. But thank you and hope your season is good as well.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Some Snowblowing pics from last season the tractor along with the roll off trucks are a friends that subs for us.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey look its Excelsior station 1! where's the engine?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice equipment, what size ampliroll hook lift is that on the ford?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Its a stellar shuttle 9xxx something I believe havent looked in awhile.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Willman940;1391479 said:


> Hey look its Excelsior station 1! where's the engine?


Yep all the trucks are to the right of the picture.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ryde307;1391396 said:


> Salt delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top pic is DT Excelsior!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Primo- Yes it is at 4am bad pic with a cell phone but couold have been cool. A cop pulled up as I was parked sideways and I was out standing in the intersection taking the picture. He didnt say anything but sure looked at me weird.
I was at Long Lake fire station the other day for a class and saw your truck at your place I like the color more and more whenever I see it.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

nice ford rolloff.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ryde307;1394634 said:


> Primo- Yes it is at 4am bad pic with a cell phone but couold have been cool. A cop pulled up as I was parked sideways and I was out standing in the intersection taking the picture. He didnt say anything but sure looked at me weird.
> I was at Long Lake fire station the other day for a class and saw your truck at your place I like the color more and more whenever I see it.


That's funny, so now you know where I live.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Some new Pics. we have not had much snow but have been out salting a decent amount. This is an alley between a buidling and parking ramp we do. Second pic is on top of the ramp looking at the rest of the city. Just camera phone pics.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

On board veiw of snowblowing sidewalks in the toolcat.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Your toolcat is awesome, do you just have the blower for it?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

No it can run any of our attchments forks buckets pushers so on. It runs the blower but mostly runs a 9ft falls plow with homemade kage system.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

So you made your own version of a 9 foot kage? Did use their design as a blueprint? Any pictures?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will find a pic or take one next time Im out. Its a 9ft falls plow then yes a homeade kage setup. We did not build it actually bought it from someone else for $1000. Put a new cutting edge and new poly bottoms on the sides and good as new. It does not attach in the middle like a kage it does on the sides. I will take pics as its to hard explain on a computer.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright I think I understand, thats really cool and was probably much much cheaper than a Kage System.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a few pics clearing out my phone. First is snowblowing maybe a 1/2 inch of snow from some sidewalks. Had video but filmed it upside down and cant flip it over.









This is bringing the icehouse out 2 weeks ago. My business partener built it from scratch fully hydraulic up down custom cabinets very nice.









This is the toolcat loading some brush in one of the roll off bins.









It doesnt snow anymore so Im lacking on snow pictures.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

The pictures are awesome! I love the toolcat, glad to see you have something to keep you busy. Whats the brush from?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brush was at a house a guy bought and was cleaning out the woods of deadfall and undergrowth.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do the grapples on that bucket function independently?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

No they dont. Both connected to one but both will close until there relief point which does not have to be equal, but you can not operate one or the other alone.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Video from last year I found cleaning up computer.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Few more pics from last season


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Smokeybacon- here are some pics of the pusher. Sorry took so long.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pictures and wow that pusher is neat! That seems like an awesome way to save some money and still get the efficiency of a Kage! The angle of the cylinders seems a little bit off doesn't it?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Its a regular Falls skid plow the kage part is homemade. As for the angle I assume you mean thye look to horizontal to the blade? It works well and can turn a full load no problem. We had to put inline pressure reducers because when you turned the blade it went so fast it tried to flip the toolcat on its side.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I see what you mean, as long as it functions as it should, thats awesome!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice equipment! I like the tool cat!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks. Its a great tool I would like to get more. The problem is the price tag and I dont trust used ones unless I got a screaming deal.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are a few pics from the other day. Should have more if we get this storm tomorrow.
Blowing back snow piles.


















Pushing snow.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hauling a parking ramp.









Quick cell phone video of toolcat blowing snow piles.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys seem to be doing pretty good for snow?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

No its been a real slow year. I think we have somewhere around 20" now. These pics were from last week we got 3-5" of heavy wet stuff. We average around 50".
We are supposed to get hit hard tomorrow/Wed though then again friday/ Sat I think I saw so still a chance to salvage something.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;1459045 said:


> You guys seem to be doing pretty good for snow?


How is the snow where you are? Seems to be a down year accross the country.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully you get something, we have been doing very poor. I'd say we've had around 25 cm, maybe? 10 or 11 inches at best, been very very slow around here. A few salts, and a couple pushes.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a pic from the other day snowblowing city sidewalks that were part water, slush and snow.
I will get some more pics and video up later.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks slushy and wet for sure


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ryde307;1458802 said:


> Here are a few pics from the other day. Should have more if we get this storm tomorrow.
> Blowing back snow piles.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the Tool Cat driving through Excelsior today, looked like it just had a bath at the FD.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I was in it and saw you that day. Not sure I have a bad memory. Typically gets a bath with everything else tehn drive it to lunch in Excelsior.
Now its sitting with everything else at the shop. We are going to use it in the next week for mulch at a HOA and see how it does.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ryde307;1471965 said:


> We are going to use it in the next week for mulch at a HOA and see how it does.


I bet it worked great for that.


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

That hook lift ford is awesome.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

New Snowblower









New Skid plow and Boss pusher









Salt Delivery









Think Snow


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

One more of some trucks lined up.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

A load of things coming out of storage.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome pictures, I like that deckover!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, We purchased it used this summer. It needed new brakes and had a slightly bent axle. It suprisingly was cheaper to buy new complete axles than to get brakes for it. We also then sandblasted and painted it al fresh.


----------

